

15 Little-Known Unix Commands - sdaityari
http://www.sitepoint.com/15-little-known-unix-commands/

======
professorTuring
I read "little known" and I thought: "cool, I love to learn new commands =)".
Unfortunately most of them are "well known" unix commands (unless you are a
newbie).

------
kneth
On OS X, I use "open" all the time. And often I use "bc" to do a quick
calculation.

